# New Saw



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like a nice setup. congratulations.

looks like it's cabinet mounted trunnion (good thing). how is the blade to miter-slow and fence to miter slot alignment? any blade runout?


----------



## canoe911 (Apr 30, 2012)

No runout and the alingment was very close right out the box, but I did micro adjust it for myself before I started using it. The trunnions are mounted to the cabinet and not the table (great selling point for me) so that made adjusting it even easier overall.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like a winner. I have the skil right now. When I upgrade in a few months (hopefully) it will be to this nice of a saw. I have looked at the laguna and was wondering what people have thought of them. Thanks for the review


----------



## Béla (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! Most of us here would agree the tablesaw is a core tool should be the best one can afford. But as you said, the calculus isn't that easy - there is a lot of soul searching and (often) spouse cajoling involved. It looks like you nailed it though. There is no better feeling that having a major tool delivered that exceeds your expectations!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Looks good. Enjoy it.


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats! How do you like the fence-mounted push-stick?


----------



## canoe911 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. As for the fence-mounted push stick, we will just say that it looks good in the showroom. But as for realworld use it was the first thing I took off. It gets in the way of clamping parts over the fence and such.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm assuming your Skil TS had a universal motor. It's interesting to realize how much quieter an induction motor in a saw with good bearings can be. I think most of the bench-top saws reduce blade speed with gearing, which also contributes to the noise. Apparently they do this because universal motors, to generate maximum horsepower, have to really crank up the rpms. Another good reason to upgrade a saw.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy….


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

i looking at getting my first table saw, would this be a good saw for a first saw? and would i be able to justify it? i am a first year apprentice in carpentry, this would be a purchase for my home/hobbie garage/shop.


----------



## Lawseeker (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulation on your new saw. Hope to hear how it performs, once you have completed a couple of projects.


----------



## canoe911 (Apr 30, 2012)

Michael while I would say yes this would be a great saw for you to start on. The better thing to say is for you to get the best you can afford. I got this one with the plan that it will last me many years. Whatever you do don't "settle" for a TS if you are looking with hopes to get another. This is my hobby and among other reasons I could not justify a more costly saw (3-5HP, 220vn, etc.). But I do believe that this is a good investment as I think it is a top of the line hybrid saw.

Thanks everyone for the comments. I will surely update in a few months how it is still working.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good luck on your new saw


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a HUGE upgrade from the Skil. I'm sure you will enjoy this saw for years.

Funny thing…the push stick on the top of the fence…I bought the exact push stick in the San Antonio Woodcraft years ago and still use it every time I'm in the shop. It's black, and it has the words "Moby-Stick" stamped on it.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice review. Looks like this saw will do everything you ask of it.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new machine. It was a coin toss between that and the General. They're both pretty sweet.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I've been saving up to replace my Delta TS350, which I've tuned and turned into a very nice and accurate-but under powered-saw. But the extra horsepower and the extra precision should make working with thicker hardwoods better, less burning for example. Going down to Rockler tomorrow to order it. Can hardly wait.


----------



## john925 (Jun 1, 2010)

Its been a couple of years since you did your original review and I was wondering if you still have the same opinion on the Luguna? I'm in the market for a new table saw and like you I can't justify the SawStop. been looking at the Luguna now for a while and I like the looks of it. Is it a left or right tilt on the blade?


----------



## canoe911 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes this has been a great saw. I would buy it again any day. It has a left tilt blade and once you set it up it is still solid. I added a router to the right side. You can buy it as an upgrade but I built mine in. I mean I am a woodworker right haha. Hope this helps


----------

